# Is there really anything wrong with the NanoMax?



## VVID (Oct 19, 2016)

I've heard a lot of people mentioning displeasure with the W&W WIAWIS NanoMax risers. Whether it's just that they like it, but don't shoot well with it, and the most common issue I've heard is no feeling and feedback from the riser. A lot of the pros are using the AXT rather than the NanoMax, (Ku Bonchan, Chang Hye Jin, Kaminski) or the TFT (Khatuna).

Is there a specific reason why the NanoMax isn't more widely used? Kaminski was saying that he liked the feeling of the NanoMax but shot better with the AXT.
I myself have never actually shot the riser much, but have flung like 5 arrows or so off a friends riser, and am looking at getting a new riser. 

I've been shooting a Hoyt Horizon for a couple of years and am looking to change risers, and I can't decide whether or not to get the NanoMax because it may not be a great riser. I want a long riser so I don't have as many options, but if I have to I wouldn't mind going back to a medium riser with long limbs.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I have the NanoMax (USA Colors) as well as the older InnoMax Risers. I will not attempt to describe the difference in these risers but,, The InnoMax is a much more comfortable riser to shoot. The Inno requires very little extra weight for balance or dampeners for vibration. I experienced wrist and elbow pain when I shoot the NanoMax. Many Win&Win Recurve shooters have similar comments on the Nano vs the older Inno. All of my risers are 27" and are considered too heavy by many people. I find the weight be just right. I look forward to getting the TFT limbs but will probably pass on the TFT riser.


----------



## VVID (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input,
I could see that happening since they shifted more weight to the front of the riser, it would stress the wrist a bit more than other risers would.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

I have the NanoMax and love it. I like the weight forward. It really comes down to the balance you want. I find it hard to believe that there is really much difference once you get it set up to feel good to you, however.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The Koreans prefer the feel of aluminum risers compared to carbon. That is why you do not see very many Koreans shooting W&W's carbon risers. The NanoMax is good high end riser. It just comes down to personal preference. It's the same argument with Hoyt TEC risers and standard risers.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

As said. It's a matter of feel, hence the new high end alu risers returning to W&W lineup since many were shooting likes of Winex earlier.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ksarcher said:


> I have the NanoMax (USA Colors) as well as the older InnoMax Risers. I will not attempt to describe the difference in these risers but,, The InnoMax is a much more comfortable riser to shoot. The Inno requires very little extra weight for balance or dampeners for vibration. I experienced wrist and elbow pain when I shoot the NanoMax. Many Win&Win Recurve shooters have similar comments on the Nano vs the older Inno. All of my risers are 27" and are considered too heavy by many people. I find the weight be just right. I look forward to getting the TFT limbs but will probably pass on the TFT riser.


A little off topic but I godda know... I've shot many risers and have never experienced the wrist and elbow pain people associate some bows with. How does a bow cause pain exactly? I would guess the archer has joint problems if that's happening. Not like the bow is vibrating your arm to death. I recall LimbWalker saying certain bows have irritated his arm. Not trying to be rude, just trying to understand where the pain comes from due to my inexperience.


----------



## lcaillo (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably has more to do with grip design and hand placement. But if one is uncomfortable, say anticipating a sharp transient on release, one might have more tension, causing fatigue and pain to come sooner.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

In my case of saying the NanoMax caused wrist/elbow pain and the InnoMax did not, it may have been just an excuse. After a certain age it becomes impossible to tie discomfort to a specific factor. It is hard for me to describe the difference in the two risers in acceptable archery terms so I just simply say that I enjoy shooting the InnoMax more than the NanoMax. I also have 27" Hoyt GMX that I will never part with but I do not enjoy shooting it nearly as much as the Carbon Risers.


----------



## AetherZ (Jul 19, 2013)

I recently shot the new TFT riser, and I have to say, it feels pretty amazing to shoot! I thought the Inno Max and Nano Max were ok, but just didn't achieve the feel I was looking for, and the TFT seems to be the answer. If only it wasn't $800....


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I have experience with both the prior model inno max and the axt...and the risers are completely different when it comes to feedback...the axt is more lively. And jake said that he prefers more feedback. The inno max is way more vibration free. I have shot great with both of these risers but prefer the inno max just based on dampening qualities of the carbon. I didn't experience pain with either one...and as far as the nano max...I'm sure it is just as dead in the hand and not giving the feedback that some archers want.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

ksarcher said:


> In my case of saying the NanoMax caused wrist/elbow pain and the InnoMax did not, it may have been just an excuse. After a certain age it becomes impossible to tie discomfort to a specific factor. It is hard for me to describe the difference in the two risers in acceptable archery terms so I just simply say that I enjoy shooting the InnoMax more than the NanoMax. I also have 27" Hoyt GMX that I will never part with but I do not enjoy shooting it nearly as much as the Carbon Risers.


Hey Stan, I'm here for you when you want to relieve yourself of your BMG Extreme!


----------



## VVID (Oct 19, 2016)

Is there an actual definition of feedback? Obviously there are times in which you know right as you released if it were a good or bad shot, but I would think that comes from experience, from long amounts of practice shots. I know that some risers reduce vibration. 

Does vibration mean feedback?


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Hey Stan, I'm here for you when you want to relieve yourself of your BMG Extreme!


Gabe, The BMG will always be my favorite riser. Damn shame there were too few made!


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Stan,
I forgot you had that.....Gabe sure is nice to offer to help you out...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

VVID said:


> Is there an actual definition of feedback? Obviously there are times in which you know right as you released if it were a good or bad shot, but I would think that comes from experience, from long amounts of practice shots. I know that some risers reduce vibration.
> 
> Does vibration mean feedback?


Usually people just mean that lively bows have more "punch", they throw themselves forwards with more velocity after shot. Full carbon bows usually dampen themselves very rapidly after shot so they feel more "dead" in the hand. Some prefer that, some don't. I like some punch, but you can manufacture that in a bow with stab weight balance in dead risers too. It's not just carbon which dampen quickly, high mass weight bows like Axis and bows with certain geometry do that too, but as I said, you can usually balance them to have at least some feedback.

My biggest problem with full carbon bows has been that they have been fairly fat on the hand, especially on the grip throat area, but these later models have become better with that. Original Inno was like wrestling with a porpoise.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

zal said:


> My biggest problem with full carbon bows has been that they have been fairly fat on the hand, especially on the grip throat area.


I think that's more of a Win&Win trait. Most carbon risers (Fiberbow, Uukha, ect.) are actually very thin, low profile risers with little bulk to them.


----------



## HowdyHow (Oct 16, 2018)

ive got a black one in 25 if ur willing to trade?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I own an Inno CXT and NanoMax; and to me the NanoMax felt better out of the box. I think it is a great riser, and I am pretty impressed with the grip. Havent changed a thing on the grip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

